# CURRENTENCY INFLATION



## EDI Refining (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello Gents

With the USA printing money, in the Trillions. I beleieve its safe to say Inflation will be a result of this....
That being said, What will this do to say the Canadian Currentency? 

I'd like to position myself, in the best possible way with the up coming events in the USA.

Hedging with PM's is a straight forward answer.

looking for the forums, opinions / ideas of what the future may hold for us...

thanks
PH


----------



## Oz (Jun 25, 2009)

If one believes in protecting their wealth by being in commodities like gold and silver is a good hedge against the world’s fiat paper currencies, then taking that into account the Canadian Dollar should hold up against devaluation better than most paper currencies. 

Canada has a strong PM mining industry with less restrictive mining regulation in some provinces than most countries. To get less regulation usually requires you go into countries that have great political risks to having a business there.

In short while I am a believer in gold and silver compared to fiat money, the Canadian Dollar would be one of my preferred currencies for the future if I had to be in cash.


----------

